# 520 Power Trol question



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I put the blade on our 520 tonight & everything worked ok till I was backing out of the shed. With lift up the arms would drop a little bit every few seconds then come back up. It kind of slowly pulsates & doesn't drop very much. Anyone got any ideas?


----------

